

Even when converting matter to energy, you still can't crack AES-256 - lucb1e
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/14068/why-most-people-use-256-bit-encryption-instead-of-128-bit/19762#19762

======
lucastx
Nice cryptography knowledge, but where is anything resembling this thread's
title ("Even when converting matter to energy, you still can't crack AES-256")
in the linked page?

~~~
walrus
OP seems to have linked to the wrong page. This is one you're looking for:
[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/6141/amount-
of-s...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/6141/amount-of-simple-
operations-that-is-safely-out-of-reach-for-all-humanity/6149#6149)

